# Gravel and Trails



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Looking for recommendations for either specific gravel roads or trails or particular regions where a lot of 'non asphalt' riding can be done. 

So for those of you with CX bikes or road bikes that take big tires who take advantage and get off the regular roads.....any recommendations?

I know about the North East Kingdom Trails in VT and hear it's spectacular but I'm under the impression those trails are all for hard core MTN bikers with full suspension. Is that true or are there trail a CX bike could handle? 

This past weekend I ended up on some abandoned logging roads in NH that turned into essentially a dried out river bed (really brutal) at points and while I did have to walk a lot I was pleasantly surprised at how just 10 more MM tires totally changes where I can go compared to road racing tires so really looking forward to exploring with a new CX bike.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

The ridingthecatskills.com blog hasn't had much recent activity, but there's some great looking rides in the history. Some ride reports are categorized as "worth the trip"

For example: in NY Catskills, Meridale Forty-Three. Check out the nice photos.

~~~

gravelmap.com has been adding gravel roads and crushed stone trails since 2014. It's got a *lot *of entries already. Very nice.

The URL changes as you move around, so you can bookmark that view. NE USA map Gravel roads in yellow. Click the yellow route to see it's details.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Outstanding, thanks so much. I've only really looked at the "Meridale Forty-Three" link so far and look forward to digging into the others. That Meridale ride looks great.

I should have mentioned in the OP I'm definitely interested in rides outside of New England but close enough for a long weekend vacation to make sense too. New York State and Quebec for example.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

If you're looking for a mountains and gravel mix I've gots lots of that here in Central PA. 

I did a ride this fall that has about 9 miles of pavement connecting 99 miles of gravel with some doubletrack/singletrack diversions mixed in. 108 miles/12,000' of climbing.

Bald Eagle SF Map here: PA*DCNR*-*Bald Eagle Maps


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

J.R. said:


> If you're looking for a mountains and gravel mix I've gots lots of that here in Central PA.
> 
> I did a ride this fall that has about *9 miles of pavement connecting 99 miles of gravel* with some doubletrack/singletrack diversions mixed in. *108 miles/12,000' of climbing.*
> 
> Bald Eagle SF Map here: PA*DCNR*-*Bald Eagle Maps


whoa, this sounds like dream stuff. I'm going to seriously look into going out there for a cycling vacation. It's about 7 hours drive so doable.

Would you have any recommendations for towns to use as a base to stay? A dive motel and a decent place to grab dinner is all I really need but some town of historical and visual interest would be nice.

Thanks a lot, J.R.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd be happy to show you around. I live close to Lewisburg and consider it a great little town. Lots of places to stay and eat.

See link below for pictures of a ride in 2014, all in Bald Eagle SF.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/adventure-bike-bald-eagle-indian-summer-341741.html


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

oh man, seeing this in December knowing it can't happen until next spring or summer is pure torture. I'm all over Bald Eagle state forest. Exactly the type of stuff I'm looking for. 

I just ordered this: Bald Eagle State Forest - Purple Lizard Maps

So I should be okay getting around but riding with someone would be nice so I'll keep your offer in mind when/if I go out there.

Thanks again, I really appreciate this info. It's perfect. Wish it were a bit closer but it's a good excuse to take some vacation time and see a part of the country I've never seen.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, that's the map to have...


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's a ride I read about and I'm thinking of doing. It looks like super fun and I guess it's up your way (Jay S.).

D2R2 | Franklin Land Trust


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

yes, I definitely plan on doing that ride. Lots of guys I ride with have done it and what I've heard is 100% positive. 

While I'm not familiar with the ride and the gravel roads in that area I do know the area fairly well and it's really nice. I've done several good asphalt only rides around there. So, if you came for that ride you definitely wouldn't be at a loss for good riding and other exploring if you made a vacation out of it and stayed a few extra days.

I've been doing some further looking into Bald Eagle State forest and noticed that some of the main gravel roads are on google maps street view. Hunter Road, Treaster Valley Road and Sand Mountain Road for example. Looks fantastic! 
I'm leaning strongly towards driving out there this summer. It'll be a last min. thing, because I'll want to know the weather forcast will be good before going so far, but I'll try and let you know when incase you could and want to join me for a ride.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Check out Longwell Draft Road on google street view. I can't believe a road like that is showing up (then again I'm stuck in 1986 technology wise). Talk about 'back roads'. This is looking better and better the more I look into it.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, Hunter Rd starts (eastern end) close to the top of Jacks Mtn on Rt 235. The climb on Rt 235 is paved and a very popular ride for cyclists in the area.

A few of the pictures on the thread I linked to above are from the Poe Paddy SP area which is a few miles north of Treaster/Hunter/Longwell. 

This one of the bridge is where Penns Creek Path/Midstate Trail crosses Penns Creek on the east side of Poe Paddy. This is visible on Google maps sat view if you know where to look (search for Penns Creek Path, Woodward)










My schedule is usually quite flexible so I should be able to join you most any time.

I know, there's little point in getting you all rev'ed up this time of the year.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Nice. Just sent you a PM.


----------

